# Avatar



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you all think of my avatar picture and signature. I think the cat picture is cute and accurate and the signature is interesting and great to me.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

I like them! other than the fact that I can't read the text at the bottom of the picture... but it's pretty adorable. And I think "bowls are for soup, not fish" is very topical for the forum and a good sentiment


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sapphoira said:


> I like them! other than the fact that I can't read the text at the bottom of the picture... but it's pretty adorable. And I think "bowls are for soup, not fish" is very topical for the forum and a good sentiment


Thank you I got the idea from yahoo that is an anti bowl one. I am wondering what do you define as a bowl under a gallon, round.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

]


ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank you I got the idea from yahoo that is an anti bowl one. I am wondering what do you define as a bowl under a gallon, round.



A round container wider than it is deep used mainly for holding liquids...

I wouldn't put a gallon equivalent, because some bowls can be quite large. I've seen home decor type bowls that look like fishbowls that have to be like 5-10 gallons. However, a fish bowl I would definitely say under 2 gallons just because that is what is actually sold it seems like.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sapphoira said:


> ]
> 
> 
> A round container wider than it is deep used mainly for holding liquids...
> ...


Yeah a lot of bowl keepers have never seen a healthy Betta healthy active curios not fat. A lot of bowl keepers would wonder what my fish in my 10 or 20 gallon tank are and when I tell them 1 year Betta or 2 year Betta for the other they would be shocked like Bettas can be happy in "big" tanks I do not consider my tanks big or Bettas can live past a year. I am okay with bowls if it is heated 2.5 gallon tank good water changes food and hiding spots.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

I dislike my smaller tanks (which I use as QT and temporary homes when I acquire a new fish that doesn't yet have a home) simply because I have a hard time keeping the cycle going, and unfiltered 2.5 gallons means the ammonia begins to be present after 3 days - which is a lot of water changes especially when I'm working and trying to finish college AND keeping up with the household!


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I like your avatar. I would love to have one and have a signature. Can you tell me how I can get an avatar and a signature?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

User CP there is Edit signature and edit Avatar drag a pic to avatar and write what you want for signature just please do not do exactly what I did.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Please don't tell me that is a real cat, in that bowl..how the heck does it get out? It makes the statement, but I feel bad for that cat


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

lelei said:


> Please don't tell me that is a real cat, in that bowl..how the heck does it get out? It makes the statement, but I feel bad for that cat



Lol cats can get in and out of anything!! I've seen so many cats play around with climbing into small spaces like vases and the like, they are like little houdinis.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The top is wide enough for the cat the poster probably put it in there quick picture let the cat out and edited it.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I won't. I was going to have my signature and avatar be a pic of my betta Nemo. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Bettagirl101 said:


> I won't. I was going to have my signature and avatar be a pic of my betta Nemo. Thanks for the help.



love your pic, Bettagirl


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

A cat (with a healthy weight) can fit into any opening the size of or larger than its whiskers from tip to tip.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> A cat (with a healthy weight) can fit into any opening the size of or larger than its whiskers from tip to tip.


Same with head size they can make there shoulders fit in. The picture and signature really describe my opinions.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised it the cat jumped in there itself! Cats love to get into stuff, lol XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not have a cat but the neighbors cat likes behind there T.V.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I do not have a cat but the neighbors cat likes behind there T.V.


Lol! He probably likes it because it's warm back there.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah cats can be funny when they goof around.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

What a coincidence! Got this article in my email
http://www.catster.com/lifestyle/ca...-09112012_Catster_newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL I love both your signature & Avatar. I was going to comment on it when I first saw it in an answer on a different post.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> LOL I love both your signature & Avatar. I was going to comment on it when I first saw it in an answer on a different post.


Thank you!


----------

